# 약물 중독 전문가?



## melpolo126

What would "chemical health professional" be in korean?
You know those people you consult when you're addicted to alcohol or drugs etc.
What I wrote in the title is my attempt at translating it and I'm not sure if it's okay...
It's from a book about mental health.


----------



## terredepomme

It looks OK to me, but I don't know what the specific professional terminology for that would be. But if you just wanted to get the meaning across then I think it would do the job.


----------



## terredepomme

> well... '약물중독 전문가' sounds like a rock star or baseball player...



I do not know why you would think like that. That must be some very eccentric rock star...
Anyway I searched for the word and it's being used frequently enough.
And '약물중독 치료 전문가' is unnecessarily narrowed down because a professional does a lot more than just curing people.


----------



## melpolo126

I'll use what you said with the 치료 in the middle. Sounds more accurate  thank you!


----------

